
Chinese navy monitoring Taiwan and the South China Sea is war-ready - NicoJuicy
https://qz.com/1440601/chinese-military-command-monitoring-taiwan-south-china-sea-ordered-war-ready/
======
Cypher
I've always wondered why we can't let China have sea transport, they're pretty
much the factory of the world and yet are surrounded by navy's from all over
the world.

